# Do people actually fall for this?



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Himalayan ragdoll - Hamilton Cats & Kittens For Sale - Kijiji Hamilton Canada.

First of all that is not even a real breed it is a mixed cat who looks like neither breeds it claims to be really... And all it has is shots, nothing else.. It doesnt even mention the parents. Look how much they are charging. Unreal. I wonder if people are dumb enough to fall for stuff like this. This makes me mad.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree...doesn't look like a Ragdoll or Himmie, not registered of course! This is a backyard "breeder" who's only in it for the $$$. $900!!! I paid that much for my registered Devon(s). Yes, unfortunately there are dumb people who will pay that kind of money for a cat they could get for a fraction of the money at the humane society/rescue with testing, worming, spay/neuter and vaccines......there's always a sucker! Makes me mad too.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Forget the people who fall for it, what about the poor cat? Obviously the poor thing is in the hands of some unscrupulous people!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Free classified sites like that are always filled with BYB's, unregistered "purebreds" and purposely done cross breeding.

It's the same with petshops, high prices for unregistered kittens with little to no vet work.

The reason responsible breeders neuter before homing, so this can never happen.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm afraid they do. I've just seen an add on kittens from a "Devon Rex Cornish" mother here in Sweden. As a Devon Rex breeder I'm very curious about what that mother cat looks like, but I suspect she's a regular moggie with large ears.

I've seen adds on shorthaired offspring from a "Maine **** mother" and a "Norwegian Forest Cat" father as well. That's strange...


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Sol said:


> I'm afraid they do. I've just seen an add on kittens from a "Devon Rex Cornish" mother here in Sweden. As a Devon Rex breeder I'm very curious about what that mother cat looks like, but I suspect she's a regular moggie with large ears.
> 
> I've seen adds on shorthaired offspring from a "Maine **** mother" and a "Norwegian Forest Cat" father as well. That's strange...


Haha, I seem one the other day advertising Scottish folds. Only one kitten in the whole litter had folded ears and they all looked like plain old moggies. It didn't mention the parents at all and of course no papers yet they were charging $500 

I love it when they claim its purebred but they can't even spell the breed name correctly or know the proper name for the colour pattern. 

It's like a car crash though, I can't stop looking. Lol


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

There's always a mix of folds and non folds in a litter, sometimes they're all unfolded


----------

